# What shaft is bigger



## Pro_Wanna_Be

Just wondering whether or not .335 shaft is bigger or smaller than a .350 shaft?


----------



## Golfbum

Pro_Wanna_Be said:


> Just wondering whether or not .335 shaft is bigger or smaller than a .350 shaft?


.350 tip is bigger.
However if you have a driver that takes a .350 shaft and you would like to shaft it with a .335 tip shaft it can be done. Shaft shims are used to make up the difference in tip size. Club repair people can do this with no problem.


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be

Just so that I can get a bearing on the shaft size. Standard irons use what size shaft?


----------



## tourspec33

*Irons: .355" or .370"*

Irons have 2 sizes as well. Most commonly used are parrallel tip .370", which is larger than the taper tip shafts .355" that are "butt trim ONLY!" You just need to measure the inside of the clubs hosel with calipers and you should be able to figure out what you need. Let me know!


----------



## tourspec33

*What irons do you have?*

Tell me what irons and i could probably tell you what shaft size it takes.


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be

The iron heads that i'm looking at are Taylormade Firesole.


----------



## tourspec33

The Taylormade Firesole is a .370" parallel tip.


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be

Holly crap they were not even close telling me that they were .350.


----------



## tourspec33

Who told you that??? Irons are either .355" taper tip or .370" parallel tip
TaylorMade Firesole Woods would be .350" tip.


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be

Right on. Thanks for your reply. I'm just going by what was written in the description. They said .350. Likely they was looking at the hosel of wood heads.


----------



## Fore!

lol when i first saw the thread i thought the title was: "whos shaft is bigger"

dirty mind sorry :laugh:


----------



## Ashers

Haha, sorry but I couldn't help from laughing when I read the title.


----------

